# Nervige Anrufe!!!



## Assassination (28 Januar 2010)

Huhu,
zuerst einmal.. ich weiß das es ähnliche Threads gibt, weiß aber nicht ob meiner so ganz direkt dazu passt!

Aaaaalso, ich habe heute einen Anruf bekommen. War so gegen 9 Uhr, da denkt man noch nicht daran auf die Nummer zu schauen und hebt einfach ab^^"
Ich habe im November bei einem Gewinnspiel mitgemacht, ob ich verlängern möchte oder kündigen.. es wäre reine Kulanz das er mir das Angebot macht zu kündigen. Um zu kündigen müsse ich meine Bankdaten angeben. Sollte ich mich nicht angemeldet haben, könne er sich an die Rechtsabteilung melden damit er die IP blabla bekommt damit ich Klagen könne. Ich hätte meine Bankdaten angegeben, da man anders gar nicht hätte mitmachen können (Schon klar!)

Vor 2 Tagen habe ich auch nen Anruf bekommen von irgendnem CallCenter ich habe bei Dinner For Dogs eine Probe angefordert. Seite sagt mir überhaupt nichts.... Abgewimmelt! Ein paar Stunden später hat das Telefon nochmal geklingelt. Meine Mutter ging ran (sie ging auch schon beim ersten ran) und es wurde wieder nach mir verlangt. Sie fragte ob es schon wieder um Hundefutter ging, was der Typ dann lachend verneint (war der selbe Typ wie zuvor!) und sie sagte dann nur, dass ich nicht hier sei.

Jetzt kam heut aber halt eben der Anruf mit dem Gewinnspiel.
Ich weiß nicht ob die meine Bankdaten wirklich haben. Ich weiß das ich sie definitiv nirgends angegeben habe! Aber ich werde sie denen natürlich auch nicht geben!

Ich habe also in den letzten 2-3 Tagen 3 Anrufe erhalten. Habe wirklich KEINE AHNUNG wo die meine Daten herhaben, da ich bei Gewinnspielen nicht mitmache! (Bei uns in der Familie liebevoll "Idiotenfang" genannt  )

Fragen die ich mir jetzt stell:
Wollen die jetzt ewig weiternerven und unter welchem Namen noch??
Welche Möglichkeit besteht für mich als "armer" Schüler (damit meine ich nur das ich kein Geld verdiene) damit das alles aufhört?
Woher können sie meine Daten haben? Das Beispiel Telekom könnte ich nur auf meinen Vater zurückführen, aber der ist im November!!! (ja, der Monat an dem ich nichts besseres zu tun hatte als meine Bankdaten bei Gewinnspielen anzugeben) gestorben...
Sollte dieser Typ von heute morgen nochmal anrufen... nicht "Was sind die Möglichkeiten" sondern eher "Was am einfachsten für mich durchzuführen?" Also etwas wo ich mich nicht groß verplappern kann wenn das Telefon spontan klingelt 

Dumme Fragen... ich weiß! Aber ich will nicht das hier der Familienkrach ausbricht weil ständig das Telefon klingelt, und meine Mutter am Schluss echt noch denkt ich hätte mich bei Dinner For Dogs angemeldet, an nem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen und meine Bankdaten hinterlassen (die wollen übrigens 59,90€)... Und..für was auch immer der mittlere Anruf war...

Schon mal danke im Voraus!


----------



## Eniac (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: Nervige Anrufe!!!*



Assassination schrieb:


> Ich habe im November bei einem Gewinnspiel mitgemacht,
> ...
> Habe wirklich KEINE AHNUNG wo die meine Daten herhaben, da ich bei Gewinnspielen nicht mitmache! (Bei uns in der Familie liebevoll "Idiotenfang" genannt  )



Ja wie jetzt?

Lies bitte Vorbeugung gegen Cold Calls - Antispam Wiki und Abwehr von Cold Calls - Antispam Wiki


Eniac


----------



## Teleton (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: Nervige Anrufe!!!*



> Ja wie jetzt?





> Ich habe im November bei einem Gewinnspiel mitgemacht, ob ich verlängern möchte oder kündigen.


Ich glaube Assassination meinte mit diesem Textbestandteil eine Behauptung der Gewinnbimmler. Also im Sinne von 





> Ich hätte im November bei einem Gewinnspiel mitgemacht, ob ich verlängern möchte oder kündigen.


----------



## Assassination (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: Nervige Anrufe!!!*

Ja, Teleton hat Recht  Ich sollte indirekte Rede hinter ein Komma stellen, und nicht nen neuen Satz damit beginnen^^"


----------



## Assassination (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: Nervige Anrufe!!!*

Sooo,
der Typ hat eben nochmal angerufen^^" Nummer: Privat..also unterdrückt.
Er laberte irgendwas von wegen Datenschutz, und ich meinte draufhin "Ja, da scheinen Sie sich ja net so dran zu halten, anders hätten sie meine Daten nicht" "Doch sie haben sich ja im November bei uns eingetragen" "Nein habe ich definitiv nicht" "Ja... sie werden das ja schon sehen wenn das Geld nächsten Monat von ihrem Konto abgebucht ist!" Dann hat er aufgelegt^^

Da kann er mal schaun wieviel er von meinem Konto bekommt. 
1. Hab ich gar nicht so viel Geld xD 
2. Egal was abgeht.. ich lass es mir zurück geben^^"


----------

